
Whatever happened to Generation X? - happy-go-lucky
http://www.bbc.com/culture/story/20170316-whatever-happened-to-generation-x
======
mamaniscalco
It has been said that history is written by the victor. I am from this time
(born in 69) and I was a mucisian from the liberal northeast of the US (born
and grew up in Cambridge, Massachusetts). The history recounted by the author
is not what I remember. It was a much more conservative age than they author
lets on.

But the reflection upon being the generation which grew up analog but groks
digital is true. We shall never be again. We know what it is to not be able to
reach someone simply because they are not by their phone at home. We know the
joy of solitude and the peace and refuge of time spent in our own thoughts
when evil can not constantly whisper agenda into our ear.

We are the only group who identify with both sides of the divide.

Plus our music was better! boo-yah!

